
Show HN: Pygooglenews – Python library for advanced Google News data mining - artembugara
https://github.com/kotartemiy/pygooglenews
======
simonw
This Python module doubles as the missing Google News feed API documentation:
[https://github.com/kotartemiy/pygooglenews/blob/master/pygoo...](https://github.com/kotartemiy/pygooglenews/blob/master/pygooglenews/__init__.py)

~~~
artembugara
Did not get you. What do you mean?

~~~
simonw
From the README:

> Google News used to have an API but it was deprecated many years ago.
> (Unofficial) information about RSS syntax is decentralized over the web.
> There is no official documentation. So, I tried my best to collect all this
> informaion in one place.

I was confirming that: the code I linked to is exactly the documentation I
need to make use of their feeds - whether or not I use the actual library
itself.

(I tend to skip libraries like this in favor of making direct calls to the
underlying APIs - just a personal habit of mine)

~~~
artembugara
Yes, got it.

I was collecting those piece by piece over many nights searching the web.

I think I will write a "Google News syntax cheat sheet" on
[https://codarium.substack.com/](https://codarium.substack.com/)

------
jfrunyon
I wonder how long it will take Google to "update" the feeds and break this.

Also, I feel Google might have some problems with this person selling an API
for Google's data. (The "Google News API" for which this project is clearly a
marketing/learning tool)

~~~
artembugara
First of all, I wish everyone had such a "marketing" tool.

I also felt that way (I did not want to sell an API initially) but then few
people in similar business told me that it is "OK" to charge for such API.

And yeah, if google ""update" the feeds and break this" I will be the happiest
guy on the planet, trust me.

------
op03
Is journalist name available?

So given a topic is it possible to rank journos by number of articles produced
over time ala techmeme leaderboards?

~~~
artembugara
Unfortunately, no.

~~~
op03
Very cool project though. Nice job!

------
person_of_color
Who uses this for algo trading?

------
somerandomboi
I liked this repository.

